# Is it possible to replace the Physical Antenna?



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pretty much the topic......

It looks like I have a faulty antenna.(Constant signal drops, dropped calls, problems sending and receiving text msg.)
Other users have said I have a faulty device and need a replacement, but I bought the phone off ebay and Verizon won't replace it.

So I was wondering if this is even feasible, or if it would make a difference at all.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't u send it back to samsung? They have a 1 year manufacturer warranty on them right?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the one year manufacturer warranty is from the date it is sold new, meaning you may need a receipt. Not sure though.


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Verizon told me that the warranty is void if I'm not the original owner........


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Verizon told me that the warranty is void if I'm not the original owner........


Maybe they won't deal with it, but Samsung will. Verizon won't do anymore than they have to.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd at least call Samsung and find out. It'd be an awful lot of work to go through only to find out Samsung would have done it under warranty.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Try and let us know 
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/request


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Verizon told me that the warranty is void if I'm not the original owner........


 I'm not the original owner of my gnex and Verizon still allowed me to get insurance and have replaced my phone under warranty once, now going for the second. Try going into a store and talk to a manager to get you insurance, I've once called Verizon and asked if and when my contract is up I won't be renewing but instead buying a phone outright can I still get insurance and they said yes to me...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

This may be considered a "scam" by some but if you add the "extra" insurance (it's like $6.99 instead of 6.00 or 7.99 instead of 7.00) and then wait about 3-5 weeks you should be able to file a warranty claim.


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, I talked to a Samsung Agent and it looks like my 1-year warranty is still good. I will take what I hear from Verizon with a grain of salt. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

fender890 said:


> Wow, I talked to a Samsung Agent and it looks like my 1-year warranty is still good. I will take what I hear from Verizon with a grain of salt. Thanks everyone!!


Of course it is still good. By default it is still under warranty since it hasn't even been out for a year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spicynacho (Dec 11, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Verizon told me that the warranty is void if I'm not the original owner........


That's odd, i had my Verizon Fascinate (that i bought off eBay) exchanged for a Droid Charge. Verizon reps aren't the most knowledgeable i guess....


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

spicynacho said:


> That's odd, i had my Verizon Fascinate (that i bought off eBay) exchanged for a Droid Charge. Verizon reps aren't the most knowledgeable i guess....


Yeah, in the past I used my sisters upgrade because she didn't want a new phone, and the salesman told me that my warranty would be void because they had to activate it on her plan, the deactivate it and reactivate on my plan.

The whole thing seemed stupid and made no sense to me, but maybe my local Verizon store just sucks.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Yeah, in the past I used my sisters upgrade because she didn't want a new phone, and the salesman told me that my warranty would be void because they had to activate it on her plan, the deactivate it and reactivate on my plan.
> 
> The whole thing seemed stupid and made no sense to me, but maybe my local Verizon store just sucks.
> 
> ...


I originally used my sisters upgrade on my GN. They never activated it on her line.. I simply stole the upgrade and renewed her contract, while mine stayed as is.


----------



## DAMAGEvINC (Jul 8, 2012)

Put ins. On it and make a claim and spend the 100$ and you get a new phone !


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok Ijust got this email from Samsung:

*Original Problem:*
TECHNICAL INQUIRY - CALL QUALITY (RX/TX) - DROPPED CALLS 

*Problem found:*
NO PCS SERVICE - CORROSION, LIQUID DAMAGE 

*Solution:*
BER

I don't think this looks good. I live in Florida so I believe the humidity down here might have caused the corrosion, but the phone has NEVER been dropped in water.

I guess "BER" stands for "Beyond economic repair", so it looks like their just sending it back with no work done. On the tech site it says I have water damage on PCS components.

Can I replace this PCS board myself?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you sure you caused it or the former owner? If it was the former owner, you can file a paypal complaint if he did not disclose the fact it had water damage.


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Are you sure you caused it or the former owner? If it was the former owner, you can file a paypal complaint if he did not disclose the fact it had water damage.


I asked him specifically if he had dropped it in water and he said no. But t is crazy humid where I live so could that cause corrosion?
He had 100% feedback and had sold a lot of stuff so I trust him.......


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

fender890 said:


> Ok Ijust got this email from Samsung:
> 
> *Original Problem:*
> TECHNICAL INQUIRY - CALL QUALITY (RX/TX) - DROPPED CALLS
> ...


the PCS board is the main board. while its technically possible to replace it, you cant just buy a new one. unlike screens, cameras, and speakers which are all generic bulk items that can be swapped out at will, every main board is unique because it contains the device IMEI.

your only option for replacing the board is maybe finding another nexus with say, a broken screen, that has a clean ESN still and swap the boards.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fender890 said:


> I asked him specifically if he had dropped it in water and he said no. But t is crazy humid where I live so could that cause corrosion?


Maybe. Not something I can say for or against. I'd say you would have to research further to know. I mean it's possible that extreme humidity can do that and where you live does have it. If you're outside a lot, I would say the chances are greater.


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

legacystar said:


> the PCS board is the main board. while its technically possible to replace it, you cant just buy a new one. unlike screens, cameras, and speakers which are all generic bulk items that can be swapped out at will, every main board is unique because it contains the device IMEI.
> 
> your only option for replacing the board is maybe finding another nexus with say, a broken screen, that has a clean ESN still and swap the boards.


Alright thanks, I guess I'm going Nexus hunting on ebay! 
Really appreciate it guys!


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

fender890 said:


> I asked him specifically if he had dropped it in water and he said no. But t is crazy humid where I live so could that cause corrosion?
> He had 100% feedback and had sold a lot of stuff so I trust him.......


I'm originally from Florida. Born there and raised in TX and PA. I moved back to Florida in 2005 till 2010. Worked as a foreman in road construction so humidity plus sweat coming into contact with 5 different phones I've owned and I've never had corrosion or water damage from humidity and sweat. The humidity would have to be so extreme it would feel like a light drizzle of rain. Still, that shouldn't really affect it. Now sweat on the other hand... very possible and more likely to play a bigger role in speeding up corrosion as a form of water damage.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

How was the seller's reputation on ebay?


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> How was the seller's reputation on ebay?


100% positive


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok now I"m ticked. I just got my phone back from Samsung. I boot it up and............no signal whatsoever. In fact it says it's roaming. On top of that, my volume buttons no longer work! AT ALL! So I call Samsung tech and all they say is "oh we can't do anything because of the corrosion".

So even though the volume buttons worked fine before I sent it in, they won't work on it all? I sent an email through their executive email and I"ll see if that does any good.

Does anyone here have any other ideas?


----------

